# DIY AX-type Eyelids



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Well buying and shipping these eyelids would have cost me an arm and a leg...seeing i live so far.

I decided to test my fiberglassing skills, i never did any fiberglass work before, been reading about it for years though.

This is work in progress, pics from Day 1

All taped up










Drew the design i wanted










All glassed up



















Popped them off, glassed any "thin" or "weak" areas...



















Tomorrow i will trim, sand and possibly filler

Stay tuned for more


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

GOOD for you - looks like you're on the right track - look forward to seeing the final product.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are some Day 2 pics, cut and one is sanded..

Cut n sanded..



















Cut, not sanded



















Comments, suggestions ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Saood said:


> Here are some Day 2 pics, cut and one is sanded..
> Comments, suggestions ?


Yep, don't do this barefooted. hahahahaha 

Good job indeed mate. Well done!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

From someone who has done fiberglass work in the past. If you are getting alot on you don't take a hot shower.


----------



## Saood (Oct 26, 2006)

Well i had to adjust that design as i noticed the AX ones are a bit curved where it meets the bonnet.

And well before sanding i rub lotion all over my hands...doesn't scratch at all...i was expecting this thing to scratch like hell


----------

